# Storm of the century



## aliclarke86 (27 Oct 2013)

Now I am not old enough to really remember the storm that what we are going to be seeing is compared too. 

Is this going to have as huge an impact as the BBC are making out or..... is it going to be windy?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (27 Oct 2013)

My quess.....windy ha ha


----------



## stu_ (27 Oct 2013)

Pretty sure we're all doomed, i half expect to see the four Horsemen riding down my street this afternoon.
I've stopped the papers & cancelled my PFK subscription
On the plus side, if the end is nigh, at least that gives me an excuse not to do the weekly water change
(i reserve the right to be totally wrong if a tree falls on my house)


----------



## foxfish (27 Oct 2013)

As a tree hugger I don't like the idea of 80mph winds but our locale forecast is for 50mph ... we had 100mph in 87!


----------



## Lindy (27 Oct 2013)

We have winds that high up in Scotland every year. Whats the big fuss?


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Oct 2013)

I can remember camping in north wales with my grandparents a year earlier in hurricane charley, 96mph winds and that was pretty bad but i cant really remember a year later


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2013)

If we had winds that strong all the time, we wouldn't be so bothered, because all the trees would be more secure and robust. But as it's not the case they grow tall and flimsy.
Just seen a huge branch snapped off and it's barely blowing.

I love a good storm though. Probably less so when I find half a tree through the audi in the morning.


----------



## BigTom (27 Oct 2013)

Pfff, it's no Hurricane Bawbag is it.


----------



## Lindy (27 Oct 2013)

Last winter we had quite a few trees down over roads. The detours were a pain .


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2013)

The 5 storey high tree in front of my window fell down last night on top of a neighbours car!!


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Oct 2013)

Oh sugar not had anything that bad here but I do have some rather large trees right next to the garage .....

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Oct 2013)

Don't believe everything you read in the daily express.

That's my advice...


----------



## Aron_Dip (27 Oct 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> The 5 storey high tree in front of my window fell down last night on top of a neighbours car!!


That's a shame.. lucky tho could have been your own car! .......

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> The 5 storey high tree in front of my window fell down last night on top of a neighbours car!!




Oh well, better views now


----------



## DrRob (27 Oct 2013)

It rained briefly here.

It was epic.


----------



## Orlando (27 Oct 2013)

We get hurricanes almost every year, sometimes multiple times. Hyper Kites,wind sail carts/boards are just a few things you can use to brighten your spirits. harness the wind and make something cool of it

Oh yeah, wear proper gear because your going to need it..


----------



## anttthony (27 Oct 2013)

Getting bad on the wirral now a neighbours plant pot has just blown over!

ant


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2013)

anttthony said:


> Getting bad on the wirral now a neighbours plant pot has just blown over!
> 
> ant




Surprised it hasn't been nicked already!


----------



## anttthony (27 Oct 2013)

Just seen some kid in a shell suit running off with it

ant


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Oct 2013)

A leaf just blew off the tree in my garden...this is scary stuff.


----------



## Alastair (27 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> A leaf just blew off the tree in my garden...this is scary stuff.


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Oct 2013)

My jack 'o' lantern got blown out!!! Now I'm peeved!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick.Dk (27 Oct 2013)

Hmmm - this is supposed to travel to Dk tomorrow.............should I flee the country, while there's still open borders ....???
Mick.


----------



## TOO (27 Oct 2013)

Mick.Dk said:


> Hmmm - this is supposed to travel to Dk tomorrow.............should I flee the country, while there's still open borders ....???
> Mick.


 
I will go down (or up) with my scape.

Thomas


----------



## Aron_Dip (27 Oct 2013)

Why does Snoop Dogg carry an umbrella? ...........



Fo’ Drizzle Yo!

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (28 Oct 2013)

So is everyone intact?


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Oct 2013)

This is what I woke up to this morning...I hope the house insurance covers it.






 


I still can't get my head around the panic that can be caused now a days. We (and the Americans) get panicked over nothing really now. I wonder how our forefathers got through world war 2...good job the Dailey Express wasn't around back then! 

The government are trying to rid us of our common sense!


----------



## Lindy (28 Oct 2013)

Wait until the snow warnings start, then there will be real drama south of the border. Seriously, has no one heard of snow chains down there?


----------



## Lindy (28 Oct 2013)

Athough saying that too many folk up here haven't got them either.


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Oct 2013)

Snow chains are no fun. The kids all want to slip and slide into my front wall 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Oct 2013)

We don't get anywhere near enough snow for snow chains in this country, people just need to learn how to drive or stay at home if they cant


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Oct 2013)

So, who can we blame for the 'Storm of the century' fiasco? 

1. David Cameron
2. The southerners (shandy drinkers)
3. The daily Express
4. The met office
5. The French
6. All of the above


----------



## mlgt (28 Oct 2013)

Was windy indeed, but good training for me on the road bike !


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Oct 2013)

I drink cider not shandy!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jojouk (28 Oct 2013)

This is what we woke up to!





Measured to be 37ft. Narrowly missing the conservatory and an upstairs window!

The dog was very confused!


----------



## Yo-han (28 Oct 2013)

Haha! Dog: hmm... that branch is a little too big to fetch!

But at the Dutch shore, wind speeds did measure around 100 mph (151 km/h). At least one person died from a falling tree:




But I do agree the media overreacts.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (28 Oct 2013)

Big clown said:


> We don't get anywhere near enough snow for snow chains in this country, people just need to learn how to drive or stay at home if they cant


I've had to use them a few times up here. Once had to help a boy who'd got his dads alpha stuck in a wee drift. He looked a bit embarrassed. Very handy just to keep in the boot.


----------



## Mick.Dk (28 Oct 2013)

Ian........your civil dis-obeyance never fails to shock me !!!!! You were  ordered to set your garden furniture BACK this week-end. It's really easy to remember, pal. Same as your watch..............
Mick.​


----------

